

Putin tells Edward Snowden: Russia doesn't carry out mass surveillance - secfirstmd
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/apr/17/putin-edward-snowden-russia-mass-surveillance

======
secfirstmd
Oh look, a flying pig...

I really wish Snowden had not ended up in Russia. It's shocking that with the
Guardian and Washington Post winning the Pulitzer this week - that the "Deep
throats" of our generation are locked up (Chelsea Manning) or exhiled like
Snowden.

~~~
nodata
Where should he have gone?

~~~
secfirstmd
Most likely Iceland, Sweden, or Germany. The first two because of strong
whistle-blower and journalist protection laws. The third because the level of
detail which was released about spying on Merkel would have made an
extradition practically impossible.

~~~
pdkl95
[http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/german-
parliamen...](http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/german-parliament-
divided-over-snowden-subpoena-in-nsa-investigation-a-964293.html)

Germany is still undecided on this matter _today_. While I (strongly) suspect
Merkel would attempt to be decent about this, according to this article, even
she has to play politics first:

"His testimony, [Merkel] continues, 'will continue to deepen anti-American
sentiment in Germany and elsewhere in Europe' ... Partly for that reason,
Merkel decided early on not to grant Snowden asylum in Germany. Her fear of a
clash with the US is just as great as her concern over a potentially divisive
domestic political debate."

And later:

"[Extradition], though, is an impossibility from the perspective of Merkel's
conservatives. 'Were Snowden to come to Germany,' says conservative domestic
policy spokesman Stephan Mayer, 'then the government, in my opinion, would be
required to accede to the legally unobjectionable extradition request from the
US.' A final decision in this hypothetical could ultimately lie with the
judiciary."

